# My lil pack



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thought i would add some pics of my pack 

My newest edition 8 wk old Keona lil gurl husky

Meggy is my Springer Spaniel

Nanook my 8 month old Black and White Husky boy

Marni Fawny coloured my 14 month old Malamute x husky boy


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!! We have two malamutes, a wolf grey 2 year old girlie called Voodoo and a black and white 3 year old female called Nanook (lol!!)


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

theyre gorgeous! im in love with the little girl!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you : victory:

LOL well Marni is more mallie than husky oh and its soooooooo true what they say in Eight Below about them being all brawn and no brains hee hee he is a big soft dufas that i love to bits hee hee

Yesh my lil gurly is gawgas both my boys have brown eyes and she is Bi-eyed nice to have a bit of a difference i also always wanted a red husky too and i have her now yay lol


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

aww, Keona's gorgeous!

Your springer looks to have similar body markings to mine, beautiful dog :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Thank you : victory:
> 
> LOL well Marni is more mallie than husky oh and its soooooooo true what they say in Eight Below about them being all brawn and no brains hee hee he is a big soft dufas that i love to bits hee hee
> 
> Yesh my lil gurly is gawgas both my boys have brown eyes and she is Bi-eyed nice to have a bit of a difference i also always wanted a red husky too and i have her now yay lol


Your little girl looks to be cinnamon???
Does the 'red' colour go all the way to the skin on each hair????
Cinnamons are a lot 'redder' than your average red Sibe.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwwww gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon said:


> Your little girl looks to be cinnamon???
> Does the 'red' colour go all the way to the skin on each hair????
> Cinnamons are a lot 'redder' than your average red Sibe.


Yes she is, here colouring is monochrome or cinnamon and they are darker in colour than normal reds more like a chocolate brown/red colour


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Yes she is, here colouring is monochrome or cinnamon and they are darker in colour than normal reds more like a chocolate brown/red colour


I thought she looked cinnamon.

I just delivered a litter three weeks ago and there is a little cinnamon boy in that.
Are you aware that the cinnamons can be a little more stubborn/dominant than other colours????
Being a bitch I wouldn't be surprised if she wasn't 'alpha' by the time she's a year.

P.S.I bred sibes alongtime ago but only act as midwife for my friends now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeps i know that one too well hee hee never mind her being a year before she is alpha she is having a good go now ha ha 

Im loving it lol with nanook he was very quiet dint even know i had him half the time lol marni i took in at 10 months so finally im going through the typical husky pup thing hee hee yes i know im mental but im loving it she is such a cheeky monkey its ace 

Nice to have come across someone else that knows the breed :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

OH woudl be amazinggly amazingly jealous!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i have my name down for a pup from the next litter though its gonna be 18 months before that one happens :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Where did you get her from???
I'm always interested in the lineage of peoples Sibes.
She's obviously not Zero or Whyphurst. What has she in her pedigree.
I know some of my pups came down country but they would be off the pedigree by now I should think.
My youngest pups would be about 11/12yrs old now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont have her pedigree yet im waiting on it being posted...........i know the breeders lol so i know i will get it so i really couldnt tell you as of yet but as soon as i get her papers will let ya know 

my other sibe nanook has dreamcatchers and rajarani well mainly rajarni in his lines


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice. I've got 2 pure malamutes and a husky x shepard.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooooooooo i loves mallies thats why i took Marni in a heartbeat he is 75% mallie an 25% husky 

would love a couple of full mallies too when i have finished my pack :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

There used to be alot of Rajarani up here but a couple started breeding some really aggressive little sods and got banned both from racing and showing for a few years.
It was always the Cinnys that were nasty.
I was once at a show and one of her pups got the judge. It was lucky it was a pup because it did enough damage. I can't remember it's KC name but it was called Rasputin so maybe that was why it was a sod. It ended up being sold and then it killed the guys pet goat.

This particular woman was breeding a bitch that was known to be nasty it killed it's first litter and all subsequent litters had to be hand reared. The bitch was called Raisha(sp). It did well in the shows but it was a really nasty Sibe. I've never seen one like that.

One of my friends had some Rajarani in her line but they are perfect dogs. She even walks them off lead. She had 8 at the beginning of the year and they all walk off lead off road no problem.

Who do you get the pups from I may well know their name. Might not know them personally but I might know 'of' them.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd kill for more! I've loved the breed for over 10 years, but these two are my first. They're sisters, Gaia and Sky, both slate grey and white.

2 secs, I'll find a pic.








Gaia in front (mine) sky at the back (reiyuus)

and luna (mine)


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> I'd kill for more! I've loved the breed for over 10 years, but these two are my first. They're sisters, Gaia and Sky, both slate grey and white.
> 
> 2 secs, I'll find a pic.
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous.
I have a granddaughter called Skye!!!!!!
I haven't had Sibes now for a few years but my friend that I midwife for is forever trying to give me one when I deliver a litter.
Those two look really chunky. Do they have Acryse in their pedigree????
Or possibly Tolgoblin???
These are two really old lines and may not show on many pedigrees today but are usually behind most of the dogs you see as pets.
There's also Whyphurst which was not a good line but one of the first in the country.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

God knows. lol
they are pedigree, and I know its very good (italian) but I dont know the specifics, the stud had an endorsement which ment we couldnt register the pups, so they have no papers (1/3rd off asking price because of this). That pic was taken of them a few months ago, they're first birthday is on the 21st of this month.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> God knows. lol
> they are pedigree, and I know its very good (italian) but I dont know the specifics, the stud had an endorsement which ment we couldnt register the pups, so they have no papers (1/3rd off asking price because of this). That pic was taken of them a few months ago, they're first birthday is on the 21st of this month.


That's really sad.
The stud should not have been used then. He obviously didn't have his eyes and hips tested???
They do have the Whyphurst look about them though so I would get them eye tested, it's not expensive, Whyphurst had a good few dogs carrying Cataracts.
It's good that you gave them a home but I woldn't advise ever breeding them I would get them neutered.
How much did you pay just out of interest??


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

They have been hip'd and eye'd, as had their father, they endorsed him to stop the blood line, just after putting him to stud.
We never plan on breeding, they are purely pets (and being tought to pull, however, due to no papers, can't do it pro, which is a shame as they are quite good)
We paid £600 each.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not a dog person - liek them but not a huge fan - so not up today,,,
why do you have to get them eye and hip tested - do you do this with everyy breed> or just pedegree ones..
i mean mutts done do they.... 



so behind..



beautiful dogs btw!




saxon said:


> That's really sad.
> The stud should not have been used then. He obviously didn't have his eyes and hips tested???
> They do have the Whyphurst look about them though so I would get them eye tested, it's not expensive, Whyphurst had a good few dogs carrying Cataracts.
> It's good that you gave them a home but I woldn't advise ever breeding them I would get them neutered.
> How much did you pay just out of interest??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW rain where do you live lol i aint gonna come put em in ma pockets or owt lol JOKE hee hee 

they are adorable : victory:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

BTW, Whyphurst is a syb line, mine are Alaskan Malamutes, hence why they are SO much more chunky!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> not a dog person - liek them but not a huge fan - so not up today,,,
> why do you have to get them eye and hip tested - do you do this with everyy breed> or just pedegree ones..
> i mean mutts done do they....
> 
> ...


They get hip and eye tested on larger breeds, that are prone to hip displacia, and eye problems, that's all, moots and huskies are very prone to hip problems.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i ccccccc


Rain said:


> They get hip and eye tested on larger breeds, that are prone to hip displacia, and eye problems, that's all, moots and huskies are very prone to hip problems.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> They have been hip'd and eye'd, as had their father, they endorsed him to stop the blood line, just after putting him to stud.
> We never plan on breeding, they are purely pets (and being tought to pull, however, due to no papers, can't do it pro, which is a shame as they are quite good)
> We paid £600 each.


 
If they endorsed him after putting him to a bitch then the owner of the bitch can approach the KC to have the registration made up. The endorsement didn't come into effect until after the mating so therefore his litters conceived before this date could be registered.
It would just mean no more litters by this stud could be registered.
You didn't get them 1/3rd off if you paid £600 for them.
You can rally without papers just in the pet class. You can even run x breeds.
How old are they??? Oh just noticed they aren't a year yet. So they haven't been eye and hip scored yet as you can't do that until they are a year.
I'll check that one out as it may have changed since I have had any done but I doubt it. My friend had to wait until last month to get one of hers done because it wasn't a year until October.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

saxon said:


> If they endorsed him after putting him to a bitch then the owner of the bitch can approach the KC to have the registration made up. The endorsement didn't come into effect until after the mating so therefore his litters conceived before this date could be registered.
> It would just mean no more litters by this stud could be registered.
> You didn't get them 1/3rd off if you paid £600 for them.
> You can rally without papers just in the pet class. You can even run x breeds.
> ...


Ultimatly, we dont want to show, breed or race them so we dont see the point in persuing getting papers.
Seeing as a moot of equil pedigree sells for £900 all around the country, we did get 1/3rd off.
as I've said, they are just over 11 months old, and were hip checked 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im glad im not the only person that loves the breeds :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> Ultimatly, we dont want to show, breed or race them so we dont see the point in persuing getting papers.
> Seeing as a moot of equil pedigree sells for £900 all around the country, we did get 1/3rd off.
> as I've said, they are just over 11 months old, and were hip checked 2 weeks ago.


 
but why pay for that doing if you have no intentions of breeding them ?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> im glad im not the only person that loves the breeds :2thumb:


The malamute is a HUGE passion of mine, I've actually asked the british malamute club if I can use their address on my "this is not a husky" t-shirts.
I've started a book (all be it of poor amiture quality lol!) based on their lives, habbits etc. I'm making the same study on my corn snakes.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> but why pay for that doing if you have no intentions of breeding them ?


Because at the time, there were no other malamutes in a 100 miles of here, and I had the money at the time. I'd have spent double if someone could guarantee the dog was a much of a pleasure to own as mine are.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> The malamute is a HUGE passion of mine, I've actually asked the british malamute club if I can use their address on my "this is not a husky" t-shirts.
> I've started a book (all be it of poor amiture quality lol!) based on their lives, habbits etc. I'm making the same study on my corn snakes.


nice one good luck on that though be careful as i have found owning 3 sled dog breeds not all dogs are the same so you cant say that something will happen with a dog for gospal


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> Because at the time, there were no other malamutes in a 100 miles of here, and I had the money at the time. I'd have spent double if someone could guarantee the dog was a much of a pleasure to own as mine are.


 
but im the only person round here that has huskies an i aint had any of mine hip an eye scored i had them spayed an nutered they all are apart from my lil baby gurl 

you only need the hip and eye score if your planning on breeding them


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> nice one good luck on that though be careful as i have found owning 3 sled dog breeds not all dogs are the same so you cant say that something will happen with a dog for gospal


Thank you. I know that they are not the same, in honest fact in 20 something years of dog ownership, I've never known 3 dogs so different, but their personalities compliment each others so well.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> Ultimatly, we dont want to show, breed or race them so we dont see the point in persuing getting papers.
> Seeing as a moot of equil pedigree sells for £900 all around the country, we did get 1/3rd off.
> as I've said, they are just over 11 months old, and were hip checked 2 weeks ago.


 
I just checked and it now says that the tests can be done at any age but for breeding purposes the OFA only accepts tests after 24 months of age.
If you know that a pup 'of equal pedigree' sells for £900 then you must know hte lines they are form!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

saxon said:


> I just checked and it now says that the tests can be done at any age but for breeding purposes the OFA only accepts tests after 24 months of age.
> If you know that a pup 'of equal pedigree' sells for £900 then you must know hte lines they are form!!!!!!!


I ment a pure malamute, i.e not crossed with a husky or GSD like so many are. I have never seen a pure mal pup for less than £700.
I can find out the lines if I really need to. I know their mother is from "Winsbrook" or "Windsbrook". Again, the father is italian, and I've got his family tree knocking around somewhere....


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> BTW, Whyphurst is a syb line, mine are Alaskan Malamutes, hence why they are SO much more chunky!


Sorry hadn't seen this post before.
We were talking about Sibes and I 'presumed' that was what you were saying they were.
You can't tell right off from the pic you posted that they are mallies.
I've never heard of a malamute being called a Moot before they have always been Mallies as far as I've known. Maybe this is regional????

Personnally I'd still chase up the registration.

As I know nothing about malamutes lines and pedigrees my commments, other than the ones concerning breeding and tests etc, arent' really relevant.
Again good on you for giving them a home where they won't be bred and also having the tests anyway. It's always best to know if there's a problem before it becomes apparent.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

to be honest - i personally wouldnt care who the father /mother is - they are stunning.. end of. lol 
beautiful!!

never heard of them before..


really likeing the northen innuit ones - with slightly shorter hair 





Rain said:


> I ment a pure malamute, i.e not crossed with a husky or GSD like so many are. I have never seen a pure mal pup for less than £700.
> I can find out the lines if I really need to. I know their mother is from "Winsbrook" or "Windsbrook". Again, the father is italian, and I've got his family tree knocking around somewhere....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> I ment a pure malamute, i.e not crossed with a husky or GSD like so many are. I have never seen a pure mal pup for less than £700.
> I can find out the lines if I really need to. I know their mother is from "Winsbrook" or "Windsbrook". Again, the father is italian, and I've got his family tree knocking around somewhere....


 
i can get em for free lol just go to my mates an put puppies in ma pockets hee hee 

im joking lol but my mate is a mallie breeder an i aint heard em called moots before either 

but like i said why get them hip an eye scored if ya not gonna breed pointless really


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> I ment a pure malamute, i.e not crossed with a husky or GSD like so many are. I have never seen a pure mal pup for less than £700.
> I can find out the lines if I really need to. I know their mother is from "Winsbrook" or "Windsbrook". Again, the father is italian, and I've got his family tree knocking around somewhere....


 
Misunderstanding cleared up now.:bash:

Whyphurst are a really bad line of Sibes anyway or they were in the early '90s.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> to be honest - i personally wouldnt care who the father /mother is - they are stunning.. end of. lol
> beautiful!!
> 
> never heard of them before..
> ...


LOL sorry but has to be said they are mongrels they aint pedigree they are huskyxmalxgerman shepherd

yeah some are nice dogs but they are mongrels

and it does matter who mum and dad are cos would you really want a puppy from parents that are aggressive??? No thats why seeing pups with mum is important !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol calm down.
just my opionion..
i knwo a mongrel isnt a pedegree btw .. not stupid.
my grandma breeds them, and my friend sshows a samoyed 



Emmaj said:


> LOL sorry but has to be said they are mongrels they aint pedigree they are huskyxmalxgerman shepherd
> 
> yeah some are nice dogs but they are mongrels
> 
> and it does matter who mum and dad are cos would you really want a puppy from parents that are aggressive??? No thats why seeing pups with mum is important !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Saxon - I did say in my first post that they were malamutes. They've always been called Moots/Mutes around here, even the breeder called them Moots, but either way, yes, they are pure malamute.
I've inquired into getting their papers sorted, or even if I did breed them starting them under a new line name etc. Seems a lot of faff for something I dont really plan on doing.
I had the tests done, because as you said, it's better to know if there'll be any problems before there are any.

Freeky - I actually went for my pair for the long hair  though the shedding does keep the house slightly warmer. lol
I love all the sled dog breeds


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol calm down.
> just my opionion..
> i knwo a mongrel isnt a pedegree btw .. not stupid.
> my grandma breeds them, and my friend sshows a samoyed


Your Grandma breeds Innuits???

What's her name???
There arent' that many around.

I agree that they are mongrels but then so was every breed until it bred true!!!!

I think Innuits are beautiful dogs nontheless. Apparently easier to handle than a Sibe or a Malllie so maybe a better choice for those that dont' have the experience you would need for the two aforementioned breeds.

By the Way.

Calm down it's only a forum:rotfl:


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

Rain said:


> I ment a pure malamute, i.e not crossed with a husky or GSD like so many are. I have never seen a pure mal pup for less than £700.
> I can find out the lines if I really need to. I know their mother is from "Winsbrook" or "Windsbrook". Again, the father is italian, and I've got his family tree knocking around somewhere....


 
Reason you wont find a pure bred Malamute At lower than £700, is coz puppy farmers would have a field day!! 

And Never In my time in the breed heard of Winsbrook or WIndsbrook!!

Windryder maybe? but they are extreamly careful who they breed, and sell to as their dogs are a few Canadian Champions =]!

FArther italian? and endorsments not lifted? 
If its Snoshoes.. I say no more! >=[

ATM ii have 11 Alaskan Malamutes.. All pure bred.. 9 Which are puppies and leave us in a week...
I can trace their history back 50 gens, and if im really bored maybe more?

Also would love to know where you live =] as can garentee, theres alot of mallies about, and there was 11 months ago =]

Charliee =]


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> but like i said why get them hip an eye scored if ya not gonna breed pointless really


Because for the sake of a small vets bill I can find out if they will have future eye and hip problems.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> Saxon - I did say in my first post that they were malamutes. They've always been called Moots/Mutes around here, even the breeder called them Moots, but either way, yes, they are pure malamute.
> I've inquired into getting their papers sorted, or even if I did breed them starting them under a new line name etc. Seems a lot of faff for something I dont really plan on doing.
> I had the tests done, because as you said, it's better to know if there'll be any problems before there are any.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be able to register them in a 'new line name'. The KC wouldn't do that unless they were registered in the first place with the original breeder. Then you can 'add' you prefix tot he origianal name.
It's late I've been to work but I should learn to read a whole thread before posting:whistling2:.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Staggan said:


> Reason you wont find a pure bred Malamute At lower than £700, is coz puppy farmers would have a field day!!
> 
> And Never In my time in the breed heard of Winsbrook or WIndsbrook!!
> 
> ...


Well, you saying that, my girls name was ment to be "Winsbrook snoshoes", and the others "winsbrook drycounty". But again, I'm just going on what I was told. 
I looked around a hell of a lot to find some, and these were the first two I could find relitivly localy for a price I was willing to pay.

Also, winsbrook was the name from the mother, and I'm 99% sure it's a minor name, poss a name introduced by the breeder, so I wouldnt expcet to find it.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> Because for the sake of a small vets bill I can find out if they will have future eye and hip problems.


You can't find out with an early eye/hip test whether they will have future problems. If their initial tests are clear then you can only retest at regular intervals to be sure of future health.


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

One thing iv learnt while in the breed, is that never to trust what some people say.. meaning breeders..

Yes we are breeders, butlike i said, you can trace my lines way way back..

My mallies are Kegluneq & Polarpaws... Who are a mix of, Imokam, Sheperdsway, Keikewabics, Arctictrek,Stormkloud and alotmore if i go further back =]


Many ppl now days, breed mallies, coz they can make a faire few scores outta it!! 

I agree with emma tho, why have them Hip & Eyetested if your not showing./working/breeding..

And you only rarely get Hip problems, if they are bred by High hipscored parents, or unknown scores..


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Right (ever wish you hadn't said anything. lol!)
Ultimatly, I can't give any more than what I've been told for their family lines, again, if I went into it, I would be able to find out their family lines, but I'm really not bothered by it, and don't really want to get in touch with the breeder after 9 months of no contact.
I had them hip scored and eye tested, firstly, because I thought it was the right thing to do, and secondly, just incase I do decide to breed from either of them at a later date. They will be worked, just not on any pro level.

Finally, just as point of interest, I dunno if anyone can tell anything from the picture, but here is their father;


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Lets get back to Emma's lil' pack eh????

I hope we get updated pics of your beautiful little girl.

I'll try and get some of the pups I delivered before they go as well.
One litter only had the two as Saskia only ever has two or three pups.
The second litter, Saskia was bred to help out with this one, had 10 pups.
The mother to these, Kayleigh, had 14 pups last time but sadly 3 died so my friend decided to breed Saskia to help Kayleigh with her pups. It is working out fine.
Saskia has her two, with blue collars on, and 4 of Kayleighs pups to bring up and Kayleigh has the rest.
Saskia had one balck and white and one fantastic cinnamon. Both boys though.
Kayleigh had all grey and white but some seem a little darker and may be black and white.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


>


I have no expereince at all with malamutes but that looks awfully small for a male to me.
Maybe the malamute breeder will take a look and say what he thinks.
If you've had no contact in 9 months with the breeder I wouldn't be surprised if you've been 'taken for a ride'.
That doesn't take away the fact you have two beautiful dogs as pets.
I wouldn't even consider breeding them I'd get them neutered.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

saxon said:


> Lets get back to Emma's lil' pack eh????
> 
> I hope we get updated pics of your beautiful little girl.
> 
> ...


Awww, they sound amazing, I'd love another sled dog! but I've been told no more after 3.


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

Ohh.. And love your poochies Emma.. You kno Im Coming For Marni


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Staggan said:


> Ohh.. And love your poochies Emma.. You kno Im Coming For Marni


have you had a look at that sire???

I don't know Malamutes but I'd say that was a Siberian wouldn't you???


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> Awww, they sound amazing, I'd love another sled dog! but I've been told no more after 3.


 
As I've said I think your two are gorgeous but, without some more pics, I wouldn't say they were pure malamute.
This kind of thing really does my head in. If you've paid all that for them and then find out they aren't what you thought they were then I'd go and hunt out the breeder and give them a 'good talking to'.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

saxon said:


> As I've said I think your two are gorgeous but, without some more pics, I wouldn't say they were pure malamute.
> This kind of thing really does my head in. If you've paid all that for them and then find out they aren't what you thought they were then I'd go and hunt out the breeder and give them a 'good talking to'.


If I'm honest, I wouldnt care if they turned out to be 1/4 jack russell. lol


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

TBh i would say he is mallie...

BUt .. Dont think his an italian Import..
As hsi heads to big, not enough bone =]


Imports from Italy, most people take pride in their dogs.. unless there Snoshoes, butlike i said .. i wont go there ...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> If I'm honest, I wouldnt care if they turned out to be 1/4 jack russell. lol


That's good to hear. As long as they will be loved no matter what. It is still crap if they've ripped you off though.
Chances are it's all above board and they are Malmutes but without contacting the breeders you might never know.

I have a 'Mastiff', I paid £800 for her, I know for a flying Fcuk she is a cross Great Dane. She is registered and everything but I knew when I bought her I couldn't trust the breeder. In this particular circumstance I just wanted to get her away from where she was. We even went back and got her sister 'NOT'. It was meant to be from the same litter but is obviously a Mastiff x Bullmastiff.
They are now 8yrs old and you can tell they are nothing alike.

It's funny what we do for little cuddly puppies isn't it???
Considering mine have grown into 14 stone monsters.


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

14 stone!?!?

I thought my 10 stone mallie boy was bad enough lol!! he was a lump


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Staggan said:


> TBh i would say he is mallie...
> 
> BUt .. Dont think his an italian Import..
> As hsi heads to big, not enough bone =]
> ...


As I said I know nothing about malamutes but he looks rather small to me for a male.

I htink I've heard about the snoshoes breeders. Do they have other breeds as well. I was in contact with someone a while back who was having problems with a stud dog, not a malamute, apparently he'd bought it and the papers never turned up and then the breeder decided to try and get it back or some such nonsense. It might not have been snoshoes but that name sounds familiar.

The mastiffs arent that big now. They are old and on their way out. Callie was around 14 stone at her heaviest but Ragga has always been kept slim as she has OCD and other problems.


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

Lets say the bloke has over 20 breeding bitches =[ meets people in car parks and sells them.. and chanrges way over price if you want it for christmas, and he can deliver c.eve!!! >=[!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

saxon said:


> That's good to hear. As long as they will be loved no matter what. It is still crap if they've ripped you off though.
> Chances are it's all above board and they are Malmutes but without contacting the breeders you might never know.
> 
> I have a 'Mastiff', I paid £800 for her, I know for a flying Fcuk she is a cross Great Dane. She is registered and everything but I knew when I bought her I couldn't trust the breeder. In this particular circumstance I just wanted to get her away from where she was. We even went back and got her sister 'NOT'. It was meant to be from the same litter but is obviously a Mastiff x Bullmastiff.
> ...


Lol, exactly! I had them because I liked the dogs, I saw the mother, the breeders, and briefly the father, They were nice people, the mother was a very nice, friendly dog, and because I wanted a malamute for so long, I may have been a little blinded by the "awww look at the puppy" mode, but none the less, the only intention was to give a home to two (now 3, though luna was a rescue) pretty dogs.

I'd do anything for any of my animals, and always do everything I can to keep their quality of life to 100%. I'm a firm believer of "if it's not good enough for me, it's not good enough for them"


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Staggan said:


> Lets say the bloke has over 20 breeding bitches =[ meets people in car parks and sells them.. and chanrges way over price if you want it for christmas, and he can deliver c.eve!!! >=[!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any idea where he is based? My two came from bristol?


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

he is bassed in summerset , or that area...

But sayin bristol.. a couple we met at Discover dogs, had a bitch from their and the farther was From snoshoes...

the mum was midnight somthing =]


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Staggan said:


> Lets say the bloke has over 20 breeding bitches =[ meets people in car parks and sells them.. and chanrges way over price if you want it for christmas, and he can deliver c.eve!!! >=[!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
There used to be a bloke in Guisborough who bred Sibes like that. Can't remember his name either. Years ago now. Really common name.
He had like 12 bitches in one pen, he had a load of pens, and would just chuck the dog in and leave them untill they were all pregnant.
All his dogs were really long legged. It's funny because some of them, in new hands, did well in the show ring.
Shouldn't be selling at Xmas anyway. Unless it's been on a waiting list.
My friend will only let a pup go at Xmas/Easter etc if the new owner has already boghtform her before.
These she has now won't be ready until February time.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> Lol, exactly! I had them because I liked the dogs, I saw the mother, the breeders, and briefly the father, They were nice people, the mother was a very nice, friendly dog, and because I wanted a malamute for so long, I may have been a little blinded by the "awww look at the puppy" mode, but none the less, the only intention was to give a home to two (now 3, though luna was a rescue) pretty dogs.
> 
> I'd do anything for any of my animals, and always do everything I can to keep their quality of life to 100%. I'm a firm believer of "if it's not good enough for me, it's not good enough for them"


I can see GSD in Luna but what else is there??? If you know.

I think the Sibe breeder might have been Bronson. Not sure.


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

We have 2 litters atm...
Malamutes & Huskies...

All parents at home, but 1 of the studs who we traveld up north..

We own the Huskies mum n dad.. and They wont be going untill after new year!

The malamutes out of 9 of them ... 6 are going to new homes with Mallies already, and the other 3, are people we have had on our list for a while, so we are quiet happy knowing where they are going...

We are keeping 3 outta the 13 we have here, which willmake our pack up to 9.. until i bring my new sibe in next year hehe...x


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Staggan said:


> We have 2 litters atm...
> 
> All parents at home, but 1 of the studs who we traveld up north..
> 
> ...


Whereabouts do you go for your Stud??

Although I'm not breeding now I still know a few people.
What lines are you using?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

saxon said:


> I can see GSD in Luna but what else is there??? If you know.


She's ment to be 1/2 husky on her fathers side, and all her documents (ideni chip etc) says this, but if I'm honest, i doubt there is any in her.

She wasa rescue from a army base, the owner was told by his wife "It's me or the dog" so she had to go. I was looking for another dog, so I took her on.
We susspect the owners wife kept her outside, and used to hit her. She's VERY afraid of women, and is used to staying outside for hours at a time. We're working on getting her to come inside when we ask, and she's doing SO well with Reiyuu now.


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

WE traveld up to yorkshire for the malamute breeding..

Our siberians are.. Polarpaws Monsoon (Ch.Dreamcatcher The Wizard X Arctictrek Snow Maiden Von Polarpaws) and Artictrek EAgle has landed (kegluneq Fist Of Fury X Arctitrek Diamonte')

We also have 2 home breeds -
Staggans Captain Pugwash & Staggans Golden Balls -
(polarpaws Monsoon & *Champion "Kefeus Tigalda Tsilga at Azgard" (Imp Finland)* )


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> She's ment to be 1/2 husky on her fathers side, and all her documents (ideni chip etc) says this, but if I'm honest, i doubt there is any in her.
> 
> She wasa rescue from a army base, the owner was told by his wife "It's me or the dog" so she had to go. I was looking for another dog, so I took her on.
> We susspect the owners wife kept her outside, and used to hit her. She's VERY afraid of women, and is used to staying outside for hours at a time. We're working on getting her to come inside when we ask, and she's doing SO well with Reiyuu now.


I thought it was husky. That would make her 1/4 mix.
There's a little one round where I live that is identical to her. It's mother is a GSD x Sibe and her father was a GSD.
She's got a lovely face. She 'looks' sweet tempered.
Does she take after the GSD or the HUsky?? Or a mix of the two.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

saxon said:


> I thought it was husky. That would make her 1/4 mix.
> There's a little one round where I live that is identical to her. It's mother is a GSD x Sibe and her father was a GSD.
> She's got a lovely face. She 'looks' sweet tempered.
> Does she take after the GSD or the HUsky?? Or a mix of the two.


personality wise she's more husky but we had a GSD breeder say waht a stunning sable sheepherd she was lol

Emma You pack is wonderfull! you shoulkd be proud


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I mean her father was (supposidly) 100% husky, her mother was GSD (though as I said, i think she's most likely all GSD, or maybe 1/4 or 1/8 husky)
She is the softest dog in the world. We actually say she is "half shepard, half donut!"

Looks wise (as you can tell) she takes after the GSD. But personality, I'd say she is like a husky ... on prozac


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Staggan said:


> WE traveld up to yorkshire for the malamute breeding..
> 
> Our siberians are.. Polarpaws Monsoon (Ch.Dreamcatcher The Wizard X Arctictrek Snow Maiden Von Polarpaws) and Artictrek EAgle has landed (kegluneq Fist Of Fury X Arctitrek Diamonte')
> 
> ...


I've only heard of the Arctictrek. I can't remember who they are though. It's not Harrison and Ford is it?? All mine were the older lines.
Acryse, Tolgoblin( although you still see these now), the dreaded Whyphurst. I haven't had my own since they became 'the in dog'. I had all mine neutered at that point. I'm pretty perceptive and 'foresaw' the backyard breeding.
Are you doing well in the shows???
I'll look out for your prefix.
I don't go to the shows anymore.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> I mean her father was (supposidly) 100% husky, her mother was GSD (though as I said, i think she's most likely all GSD, or maybe 1/4 or 1/8 husky)
> She is the softest dog in the world. We actually say she is "half shepard, half donut!"
> 
> Looks wise (as you can tell) she takes after the GSD. But personality, I'd say she is like a husky ... on prozac


 
She doesn't look 100% GSD by any means. I would say 1/4 Sibe going by the one round here.
Whatever, she's now got a great home and is a lovely looking little dog.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

little!? lol, she's the size of the moots (hight, not width) and she's 3 months younger!
Anyway, she is sweet, and has been a pleasure to own. We take them into town most weekends. Only problem there is we must get asked every 50 yards "aww, where'd you get your husky? ...." hence why I've actually got shirts saying "this is not a husky!" lol


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

Artictrek is Barbara Stainer - Her lines are a mix of Rajarani & Forstals...

Polarpaws , are bassed on Artictrek, with the addings of Dreamcatcher and Bakerlake...

Kegluneq, are Also Bassed on Aritctrek, but their first and only sibe litter (more into mallies) Are X with Birfrost , who go back into the Sepp' lines...

Kefus stud dog we used, is now based with Azgard (chris barry) 

All our dogs have been at crufts each year, Havoc (our Artictrek boy) has taken a year out, as we found the Artictrek line, spec in the boys, take a while to mature, and he was all legs and head then lol!

Our Polarpaws Bitch, has got her stud book number, and has taken 1st at crufts=] shes a lil madam tho lol, will only show when she wants too (typical ehh lol!!!)

Our 2 home bred boys, arnt shown.. 

But all our dogs are worked... Waiiting on Aviemore Whop (lol)

But do have high hopes for this litter we have, some reall nice dogs, and even our breeders where impressed and shockedlol!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> little!? lol, she's the size of the moots (hight, not width) and she's 3 months younger!
> Anyway, she is sweet, and has been a pleasure to own. We take them into town most weekends. Only problem there is we must get asked every 50 yards "aww, where'd you get your husky? ...." hence why I've actually got shirts saying "this is not a husky!" lol


 
When you have dogs that are 36inches at the shoulder you think all dogs are small.
One of my Mastiffs is bigger than a Shetland pony we had.
He, the pony, was only 33 inches tall and the dog used to tower over him.

Here's a pic. She's laid down so you can't really tell though. That's a four seater settee. And that's a 22lb JRT. It's also about 4 years ago.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol, i know that they arn't big dogs compaired to yours, They're not even the biggest I know on a personal level, but certianly in the local area mine are considered large (it's a terrier area of the country), and they are larger than any breed I had as a kid (mostly spaniels and westies [parents choice, not mine! lol])


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Just outta curiosity Rain what do your mallies weigh ? 

Marni is mallie x he is 14 months old and weighs at the moment 36 kilos had him weighed last week lol and he aint over weight either lol


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Just outta curiosity Rain what do your mallies weigh ?
> 
> Marni is mallie x he is 14 months old and weighs at the moment 36 kilos had him weighed last week lol and he aint over weight either lol


If I'm totally honest, I dont know for sure, to put in a guess, I'd say they're both around the 35kilo mark but I wont know for sure until I go weigh them again.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ah okies lol 

I tried to lift Marni the other week into my dads van LOL it nearly blooming killed me ha ha


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Staggan said:


> Artictrek is Barbara Stainer - Her lines are a mix of Rajarani & Forstals...
> 
> Polarpaws , are bassed on Artictrek, with the addings of Dreamcatcher and Bakerlake...
> 
> ...


I remember a few of those prefixes but it's been years since I was really 'into' the breed.

One of my dogs was 'Wheel dog' for a friend at Aviemore in '95/'96, I think it was about then, when his dog went down.

It was John Liddle I don't know if you knew him. He hasn't been racing for a few years as his wife, Linda, was very ill and sadly died last year. We had been friends since long before we each had Sibes.
All their dogs were from Zero lines. He did quite well while he was racing.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Saxon i love the piccy of your dawgy laid on the couch looks so comfy with not a care in the world lol


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah heard of his name.. think it might of been brought up a few times ATM, as a few people are still arguing the diffrenc.. Zero VS non-Zero!!!It will end one day


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, just wondering if you remeber Whyphurst Sky Blue? ownedby Reg & Val osborne?

Just reading back throught the post.. some old legends dying off now.. 

Blue was an amazing worker .. not sure about the show side... was mated only a few times.. once to Artictrek about 12 years back, too Artictrek Lady in red.. one of the foundations of Artictrek pack..


Acyres, are stilla round.. producing some nice pups still! Theres one bitch of theirs i really like she lives up in scotland.. just had her first litter so shall be watching that one with intrest...


Did you have an affix? love going back through pedigrees for generations looking at the old sibes!!

be intresting to see if yur behind any of mine=]


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't have an affix.
I gave them up after only about 4 litters because everyone 'got on the bandwagon'. I doubt any of mine are behind what you have as I put restrictions on everything except the first litter.
My initial Bitch was an Acryse, bred by Dave Collie, called Betty Zoo.
She died last year aged 14.
I did find out that one of my little girls had gone through Sibe rescue a few years ago though. I was well annoyed as they had my number.
Her name was Whiskies little Imp.
The bitch died last year at 11yr old. I only found out because the man who got her through the rescue bought a pup from my friend and mentioned my pup.

One of my litters had Whyphurst Rex as a grand sire. He turned out to be carrying cataract I believe. Luckily the pups I had were fine.
Another name was Dave Collie. He totally fk'd up the Sibes in the North East. Bred some super dogs but bred them to death.
Also Jackie Ford and Chas Harrison. I think I've got their names the right way round.
I'm talking almost 10-15 yrs ago now though.

The name I couldn't remember from Guisbrough was Benson not Branson.

My friend has Rajarani, Forstals and Acryse in her line. Her stud dog is from Scotland.
The bitch from Scotland. Who bred it??


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

The bitch i like is a red - 
Liz someone bred her... this is her pedigree - [email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)

Beautiful Red & White bitch.. 


This is my sibe litter -

Litter of Siberian Husky Puppies
Their pedigree can be seen on there too...

as you can see what we have in their paretns, our other to sibes hae the same DAM, but diffrent dad, their dad is an IMP and has mainy Anadyr in him =]


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Staggan said:


> The bitch i like is a red -
> Liz someone bred her... this is her pedigree - [email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)
> 
> Beautiful Red & White bitch..
> ...


 
pooooooooooopies awwwwwwwwwwwwww hee hee 

im on my way soon with my big pockets for them mallie poooopies like dont be forgetting that LOL:flrt:


----------



## Staggan (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL.. You can have them!!

Half 4 this morning they setted everyone of howling!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Staggan said:


> The bitch i like is a red -
> Liz someone bred her... this is her pedigree - [email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)
> 
> Beautiful Red & White bitch..
> ...


If you go into that pedigree and click on Acryse Aphrodite her dam is Satanta's Sundancer of Acryse.
That is my original bitches Great grandmother and Great great grandmother on her father side.
My bitch wasn't fantasically bred, Dave Collie, bred her.
But here's her pedigree.
[email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)

It was 'Love' that bred Ciara. I don't know her though I've heard of her.
It's funny but her litter was born on the same date that my bitch was born 24/5.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Staggan said:


> LOL.. You can have them!!
> 
> Half 4 this morning they setted everyone of howling!!


comes and takes them hee hee:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

wow the puppy is SO cute....with her little blue eyes!!! very adorable!

Rain......your dogs are cuties to! look really cuddly!
you met my tribe...lol. my golden oldies...gsd and staffie.....and our new hyper llon...bull terrier!
Im to like you....they are pure pets....not for breeding....not fussed on papers etc. GSD does have them...somewhere. but they are pure pets....and all been spayed and neutered.

all this rain though........house getting very muddy! lol. my bullie loves to dig....rain or shine :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yips i hear ya on the wet weather thing though my yard is paved lol but still my kitchen ends up lookin like a paddlin pool :lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

awwwwwwww could your dogs be any cuter!!!!

aww the lickle puppy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL dont be fooled by the puppy looks like butter wouldnt melt ahhhh but it sure blooming does :lol2:


----------

